# Webm and or gifv embedding?



## Iron1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Now that the .gif file format is on it's way out would it possible to get .webm and or .gifv files to embed into posts?


----------



## DF (Sep 4, 2015)

What kind of nerd talk is this?????


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 4, 2015)

DF said:


> What kind of nerd talk is this?????



Bigger, better, bouncing boobs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2015)

How about gfy Ron...


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 5, 2015)

Depends..... When you say gif do you say hard g or soft g?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Depends..... When you say gif do you say hard g or soft g?


Jif is peanut butter


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> How about gfy Ron...


I don't hear a no.

A lot of websites now automatically convert video to webm or gifv format.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 5, 2015)

I like where this is going Ron

Gifs and boobs = staple software for meat head site.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 5, 2015)

You had me at "Boobs".

I'm in.


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 6, 2015)

Not sure if forum software such as vBulletin support webm or gifv embedding yet, but gifs are still around considering there's like thousands of gif images floating around the web.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 7, 2015)

Once boobs were mentioned I figured I'd follow along.


----------

